# Carb Diaphragm



## DonnieBStumped (May 24, 2018)

I have a craftsman 27CC blower that the diaphragm in the carb looks shot. I cannot find a carb rebuild kit for it. While searching for carb rebuild kits I do find kits where the diaphragm looks the same. The carb model # is MTD 753-08517. The kits I find that the diaphragm looks the same reference other manufacture models and some are trimmers and chainsaws but my model is never listed on the compatible list. Can I use these kits based on looks or is there really a difference between diaphragms?

There are 2 Walbro kits both show the same diaphragm is there even a difference between a WALBRO K10 and WALBRO K20 diaphragm?

The other gaskets probably but I do not need those so I don't really care.

Thanks


----------

